# Download accelerator sucks..



## rajesh_nk22 (Jul 3, 2007)

I m using download accelerator for long time, but now I find, whenever we click on any download link, Download accelerator window with save etc options appears after long time. 

Are there any better download accelerators with no fear of being this application as spyware,adware etc.


----------



## JohnephSi (Jul 3, 2007)

Use Free Download Manager


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2007)

same here use 
Free Download Manager


----------



## slugger (Jul 3, 2007)

Free Download Manager Rokkkkkzzzzz

*freedownloadmanager.org/download.htm


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2007)

go for the stable version though.. if u want to try the beta u can go for it


----------



## karnivore (Jul 3, 2007)

What about IDM, guys. Am downloading from RS using IDM. Not that it is of any extra help as far as RS is concerned, but still........


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2007)

FDM also supports RS


----------



## slugger (Jul 3, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> FDM also supports RS



RS matlab Rapidshare kya????
highly unlikely. till a year back yes it did support single downloads throught FDM, but not since then
now when i tried doing it, all i got was a 1KB file with proper file name and ext but 1KB. so i had 2 use [and still] use the default browser download client


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2007)

it does.. i dont know why..it doesnt work for u. try the latest version or the beta version


----------



## slugger (Jul 3, 2007)

maybe d beta version
wiil give it a try


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 3, 2007)

rajesh_nk22 said:
			
		

> Are there any better download accelerators with no fear of being this application as spyware,adware etc.



Try IDM or FDM


----------



## boosters (Jul 3, 2007)

Best one is Internet Download Manager, i just purchased a this software, what a speed amazing like a Cheetah


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2007)

boosters said:
			
		

> Best one is Internet Download Manager, i just purchased a this software, what a speed amazing like a Cheetah



arrey mearey bhai 
why do u suggest only shareware stuff. why dont u suggest freeware. ?
plz dont blatantly advertise mate


----------



## Pathik (Jul 4, 2007)

fdm is anyday better than idm.. Plus its a freeware


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 4, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> fdm is anyday better than idm.. Plus its a freeware



it depends on pc to pc.fdm sucks on my pc.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> it depends on pc to pc.fdm sucks on my pc.



this is the first pc i have heard on which FDM sucks otherwise it always ROX!!!!


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 4, 2007)

^^ even you know utorrent also works bad on my mtnl connection.bitlord works very well.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2007)

WTH 
utorrent is gr8 for me


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 4, 2007)

Long list of download manager software
*www.techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=578


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 4, 2007)

How about Flashget...no one other than me uses that these days ?


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 4, 2007)

www.orbitdownloader.com
I have been using since the first week of its launch. It has won many awards in the first few weeks. Its improving...
I am right now testing flashget since I heard its totally freeware without ads.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 4, 2007)

I trust good ol' FlashGet any day. The best one which suits me...


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 4, 2007)

I use flashget only. Works very well for me.


----------



## Mohi (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah Flashget ROCKS


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 5, 2007)

hey DAP rox for me all the time


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 5, 2007)

FDM is the best. I had downloaded 3.5 gb using FDM.


----------



## boosters (Jul 9, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> arrey mearey bhai
> why do u suggest only shareware stuff. why dont u suggest freeware. ?
> plz dont blatantly advertise mate



I am not advertising , the best is best and i only say the best Download speed software.  If you have a money so purchase a full version and than see the magic.


----------

